# [desperate] About lamotrigine



## Beatriz (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi guys. I'm sorry if I shouldn't be creating this topic, but I'm really, really desperate. I'm not gonna tell my whole story here, but basically I've been dealing with DRDP for 2 years 24/7 (yes, I got the no-rest, no-space-between-episodes, constant version). I also have depression and anxiety, but DRDP is the cause of everything else. I've been on countless meds, and recently I started lamotrigine.

The night before yesterday (a few days after my doctor put me on a higher dose of lamotrigine - 100mg) my DRDP worsened SO MUCH out of a sudden. It got even more unbearable than it always has been, and consequently my depression went up the roof. I've been freaking out, panicking, crying the whole day because it's strong. It's never been this strong, and trust me, it's been REALLY strong for a long time. I completely lost it and my doctor was worried about me, so he called me.

He said it's possible that I got so much worse because we increased the dose too fast, so I'm back to 50mg a day and we're gonna wait a few days until I start 100mg again... Basically what I wanna ask is, if you've been/are on lamotrigine, has this happened to you? Did it get worse before it started working? Is it possible that this is just temporary and then it'll work?

I'm sorry if this is too much, but I just wanna know if it happened to someone else because I'm just really, really tired. It's been two years and nothing worked and now it got WORSE, and I was putting so much faith on lamotrigine. I hope this doesn't mean it won't work.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2014)

I haven't personally heard of a reaction like this.

Was there anything else happening at the time that could have contributed?


----------



## Beatriz (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't think so. I was in my bedroom, watching tv and suddenly there it was, that wave of worsening DR. I really needed lamotrigine to work, and I don't want this to mean it won't. What if it doesn't even go back to how it was before? It was already horrible, but now it's even worse. Do you think maybe it's temporary and the medication could start working if I wait to increase the dose again?

Thank you for replying, by the way!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2014)

Maybe you're very sensitive to medication? That's not uncommon with DPD people.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2014)

Beatriz said:


> I don't think so. I was in my bedroom, watching tv and suddenly there it was, that wave of worsening DR. I really needed lamotrigine to work, and I don't want this to mean it won't. What if it doesn't even go back to how it was before? It was already horrible, but now it's even worse. Do you think maybe it's temporary and the medication could start working if I wait to increase the dose again?
> 
> Thank you for replying, by the way!


I can't comment on what caused it or how long it would last because I'd have no idea. I would follow your doctor's recommendation, and perhaps ask to titrate to 75mg and then introduce the 100mg.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2014)

From what I've read you have to be very careful of the dosage increase, i agree with Selig and Zed. It's very possible it was just too quick of an increase for your body to adapt. Definitely get in touch with your doctor asap, another recommendation is to call the pharmacy that filled it, sometimes the pharmacists know more about the medication than the doctors believe it or not!


----------



## Beatriz (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank you so much, Jeff, Selig and Zed! To be honest, this does make me feel calmer, because if it was just a shock to my body then it's possible it'll get better after some time with the lower dose. My doctor actually wanted to be really careful and not increase the dose so fast, but lately it's been really really bad and he was very worried about me... and worried I'd do something, I don't know. Anyway, I think going from 50 to 75 to 100mg sounds good. I'll give it a few days and update this post!

Thanks, guys


----------



## sciphi (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi Beatriz, how are things going with the lamictal now? I personally have been on it about 3 months (also taking Klonopin), and titrated up from 25mg, going up 25mg almost every week. Currently at 200mg. I have yet to feel anything, but that's not uncommon - many people get up to 250 or 300 before feeling it. Anyway, I never felt anything like what you describe. I've heard great things about lamictal, so I hope your system is able to handle the slow increase. Best of luck to you!


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah hang in there. Meds can be tricky and time consuming to find the right dosage. Give us an update soon.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Any updates? Also, happy holidays!


----------



## Beatriz (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry I desappeared, the last few months have been horrible and I just kinda isolated myself, even from here. But I decided to come back now because there are a lot of nice people!

I stopped taking lamotrigine, my doctor and I really came to the conclusion it made me feel even worse. Now I'm taking Revia (apparently it's a new one...) + Prozac + Effexor. Well but the new thing is just Revia really. Has anyone taken it? I haven't felt anything yet, but I'll wait.

Thank you so much, everyone!


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Revia seems to be Naltrexone.


----------



## Beatriz (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah, I don't really know that much about it but I'm trying it. After all I've tried a billion others so what do I have to lose. Have you ever taken it?


----------

